# Things to do Whilst Barebacking



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

I have rode without a saddle for 2 weeks now, and most of the people at the barn think I am crazy but I have been working on getting Ebby to canter and the best way I figured out how was to ride her bareback and when I feel her feet under me, to ask her to go. Its bumpy and my legs hurt, but I think it has improved my ballence and connection with her. We have also tried riding with just a halter, which, worked, without reins, which failed.Backwards, which confused the both of us, and sideways, which I fall off. 

What do you guys do bareback?


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I bareback almost all the time now. Partly because my saddle doesn't fit my horse and I don't have enough money at the time to buy a good quality one that will last and fit.

I can do practically anything bareback. Canter, trot, posting trot, walk haha. I mostly trail ride at this point in time and so i've been doing a lot of hills which is really fun.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I LOVE BAREBACK! Before 2 weeks ago, I've ridden in a saddle 7 or 8 times since November. Bareback is SO great and helps you develop an independant seat. I do everything bareback: Walk, rack, trot, canter, gallop, jump, side-saddle (not in a saddle ), barrel race (but only 2 times at a canter), trail ride, swim . . . but now the trainer is making me do exercises with him and he needs a saddle for it . . .


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I do everything bareback! I even started out my horse Buddy bareback because it just seemed easier. I used to not even be able to walk bareback and people always told me it was so hard, but I think it really helps with trust, balance, and I've noticed that the horses become more sensitive to leg cues becuase it's harder to give clear cues when you're trying to hang on with your legs at the same time.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I do everything bareback...and alot of times I even start colts bareback, at the least backing them for the first few times. 

I have ridden bareback since I was little, and it feels extremely natural for me...and I do everything wtc, hills, jumping, etc...


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I realllllyy wanna ride bareback but Brewer is sooo skinny and his spine sticks out and his withers are soooo ridiculously high. And I don't have a bareback pad. I havent tried it yet though cause I've been scared of his spine haha, but is it as bad as I am imagining it to be?


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't want to do bareback on Timmy yet. He is a little bit too young and I don't want to hurt his back. He needs some more fat on him.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love bareback. It is so much fun! It really helps with balance and posture. I used to ride mainly bareback, but now I have to get Romeo ready for fair so we have been using a saddle. I can walk/trot/canter/lay backwards on him/someone said side saddle, *Like sitting sideways?* I do that/jumop (A little bit, me and Romeo haven't really learned how to jump, but we do our own version of it! lol).


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I walk, trot, canter, and jump bareback  Haven't tried the gallop yet, I'm too new to bareback riding for that yet!! haha


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

ha i <3 bareback! I can do everything that I can do in either an english or a western saddle bareback! We're working up to bridleless... haha, my mare is very good with just the reins on her neck and no bridle, but it will take a few more weeks to go with absolutely no bridle/reins. =) Jumping, cutting, reining, moving cows, posting, loping, cantering, galloping, sitting trot, barrels, poles, keyhole, rodeo, showing, you name it we can do it(if I know about it lols, not dressage. >.<) . ha that's probably only because i'm too lazy to saddle her most of the time lols. yay for other people who like to go bareback!


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

well i love rding bareback and so does my horse and i love jumping bareback


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

kathryn said:


> I realllllyy wanna ride bareback but Brewer is sooo skinny and his spine sticks out and his withers are soooo ridiculously high. And I don't have a bareback pad. I havent tried it yet though cause I've been scared of his spine haha, but is it as bad as I am imagining it to be?



Haha, well I don't ride bareback much, but on one of the horses I ride, who has a very...pronounced spine... it did hurt quite a lot. compared to other more broad horses..


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish my horse had a rounder back. I've tried bareback a few times, but my TB has a shark fin withers and it's like sitting on a 2x4. I have a pad, but feel like I'm still sitting directly on his spine even though I can't feel it as much which is probably not very good for him. I just do it once in awhile at the walk to change things up.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I started my 3 year old bareback and have walked, trotted, and cantered with him bareback... I've gone through trails and up and down hills with him bareback.

With my mare, I'll walk, trot, canter, and gallop bareback occassionally.. I've ridden her bucks and ride heral over the mountains bareback and gone swimming... a lot of stuff.


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

I love riding bareback. 
It's such a big difference feeling the horse bareback vs with a saddle. 

As for riding a bony horse, all I have to say is, don't. Uncomfortable for you, and probably bad for the horse's back. I can't imagine it feels good for someone to sit on you without any muscle or fat for padding. I only ride a bony horse bareback with a bareback pad and wither pad underneath.


----------

